# Introduction



## carosek (Jan 21, 2021)

Hi everyone!

I am a new cat owner! My family has largely been dog-owners, but I think I may have converted them 

I rescued a black cat named Jag about a month and a half ago. Excited to be here!


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

Hi, and welcome! We're excited to have you here! We'd love to see pictures of Jag! I have two black cats, and they're the sweetest!


----------



## carosek (Jan 21, 2021)

Aww let me see your kitties!

Here is Jag


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

Jag is adorable! I love his eyes!

Here are mine; 

The first is Lucky, my miniature black panther. Second is Marie, (she does the best with pictures). Third is Rocky, my tabby.


----------



## carosek (Jan 21, 2021)

Thank you!

Lucky does look like a little panther! So cute! Marie and Rocky are both adorable as well!

Question: Are you ever nervous of them running away outside? Like I said, I am new to cat-owning, so I don't really know the ins and outs of it.


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

Thank you so much!!! You would have to be the only person who has agreed with me that Lucky looks like a black panther. 

I love questions! Granted, I don't get a lot. No, that is the least of my worries of them being outside. They were born to my first cat; a stray that I took in, (she apparently had been outside all of her whole live). They were born outside, and have been there all of their life, so I know that they never will run away. If they were inside/outside, and I let them out, they would most likely run away. My dad doesn't allow ANY animals in the house, not even a fish! So, if I had my way they'd be indoor kitties. If you have any other questions, feel free to ask!


----------



## carosek (Jan 21, 2021)

Kitty827 said:


> Thank you so much!!! You would have to be the only person who has agreed with me that Lucky looks like a black panther.
> 
> I love questions! Granted, I don't get a lot. No, that is the least of my worries of them being outside. They were born to my first cat; a stray that I took in, (she apparently had been outside all of her whole live). They were born outside, and have been there all of their life, so I know that they never will run away. If they were inside/outside, and I let them out, they would most likely run away. My dad doesn't allow ANY animals in the house, not even a fish! So, if I had my way they'd be indoor kitties. If you have any other questions, feel free to ask!


Lucky has the black whiskers! Tell-tale sign of a panther, haha.

Ah I see! My cat is purely indoor, but I do take him on walks with a harness. He is also chipped.


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

Huh, I didn't know that.

It's very good for Jag to get some outside time.


----------

